# Schaller Organizer Bins



## darkzero (May 3, 2019)

After all these years I finally got me some Schaller bins today. I like them so much I just placed another order for more. Can't believe I waited so long to get me some. I was being cheap looking for alternate solutions but finally realized these were the best way to go for me.






						Red plastic tool box drawer system
					

Tool box drawer organizers




					www.schallercorporation.com


----------



## mikey (May 3, 2019)

Will, I didn't know about Schaller - thanks for the heads up. Are you putting them into a Vidmar or Lista drawer? This would go nicely in my Vidmar drawers. Too bad Amazon doesn't offer Prime shipping. Something to think about.


----------



## darkzero (May 4, 2019)

I don't own any Listas or Vidmars, wish I did! I'm not using them for my tool box drawers, well actually just one small drawer for my workbench. Using them for organization of small items & tools around the shop my workspace that get used often that were otherwise just laying out scattered. 

I'm using mostly the 1" height sizes for that. I didn't purchase any drawer sets. I purchased them individually by specific sizes that I wanted. Unfortunately you can only buy them individually directly through Schaller. All other places that I've found where Schaller sells them only offers the drawer sets. Cheapest on shipping is $13 UPS & takes 4 days to get to me but still well worth it.


----------



## mikey (May 4, 2019)

Thank you. I will consider these because I have to move some stuff from one tool chest to a Vidmar drawer. Spare drills, taps, end mills and so on. Its cool that they are sized to fit a certain space and they definitely look better than the metal drawer dividers Vidmar uses. Plus, they probably won't damage any tooling you put into them. 

Dang, Will, you paid me back!


----------



## darkzero (May 4, 2019)

Haha, no problem Mike!  

Yeah these bins are very popular for tool boxes. I thought I could find an alternate solution & hopefully locally but couldn't. I've looked at kitchen stuff, all the art stores, home organization, etc. I do use some of those "Really Useful Boxes" (that's the brand) but they're expensive, limited on sizes, & the place I used to buy them locally closed down.

These bins looked so simple I figured there had to be others. Once I got them in hand, yeah they are simple but they are inexpensive & great! And best of all they offer so many different sizes that no one else does & match for a clean organized look. If & when I get better tool boxes they'll get filled with these too. I'm sure I'll slowly start to get some for my current tool boxes.


----------



## Reddinr (May 4, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up!  I noticed they have a "drawer builder" application where you can drag and drop in boxes into a drawer size of your choosing.   It adds up the total cost as you go.


----------



## vocatexas (May 4, 2019)

Thanks for posting that! I'll be ordering some soon. I've been looking for a way to organize small items and these would fit the bill.


----------



## Grandpop (May 5, 2019)

I've used these bins for past 4 years in an old drafting cabinet to organize all of my hold down hardware, small end mills, taps, etc. They are very tough and hold up great.

For my main hardware storage (screws, nails, bolts, etc), I recently bought 32 of the HF 20 bin storage cases, then built a rack to hold the cases. While I really like the HF cases, the largest bin size is about 3" x 4.3", which was a bit short for some of the contents (drill bits, long bolts) or when I had more of screws than would fit the bin.

After thinking about it, I went and took some of the left over Schaller bins from the drafting cabinet and was able to use them in the HF cases. The 3x6, 3x8, and 4x6 sizes added a lot of flexibility in my storage inside the cases!


----------



## jbobb1 (May 6, 2019)

I placed an order yesterday. I use the "drawer builder" tool to help decide what to buy. It made things very simple!


----------

